
The merger of Dell and EMC stems from the rise of cloud computing - jimsojim
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21673523-clouded-marriage-merger-dell-and-emc-more-proof-it-industry-shifting
======
motdiem
Although this merger seems to be mostly about infrastructure, I wonder how it
will impact applications groups (documentum, captiva, etc) within the
organization - there doesn't really seem to be a well defined place for them

(disclosure - I've spent most of my career competing with documentum, but I'm
not anymore - I'm genuinely interested to see where they end up)

~~~
chris_wot
I'd say they are going to find it very difficult.

------
ised
"The next step... is to merge the different components by using basic
computers and have software turn it into servers, storage devices or routers
as needed."

This statement is rather enticing because I have been executing this exact
process for years using one of the free, open source kernel/userland options
available for download. The "OS" is kept small and runs entirely in RAM. Works
well enough for my purposes.

It is also interesting to juxtapose this statement against the usual negative
comments on HN anytime the discussion turns to building home routers using
"basic computers".

But maybe the meaning of "basic computers" by the journalist here is not what
I think it is.

~~~
boulos
In this context, "basic computers" means Commodity/Off The Shelf. Instead of
buying some high-end "enterprise" server from Sun / HP / Dell, using a regular
cheap (enough) box and lots of them. This started with servers, but you now
see standard x86 boxes being turned into high-speed packet processors
("routers") instead of paying someone like Cisco $15k for a switch.

------
chris_wot
Well it was nice knowing all you Dell employees!

They tried this before with Ionix (ugh) and it was an unmitigated disaster. At
the same time they bought Spring, and had absolutely no idea what to do with
it, so they spun it off. Anyone who says that Joe Tucci has a good track
record of acquiring companies and letting them go about their business doesn't
know what they are talking about.

~~~
corin_
Tucci is being acquired, not acquiring Dell. Maybe your view still stands
despite that - I don't have any views on Tucci personally (I know nothing
about his track record).

~~~
venomsnake
That depends. I have seen a some acquisitions where the CEO of public company
wants to go private and delist and a lot smaller firm buys him out using debt.
Not on such scale though.

------
dberg
Not sure i get the cloud play here, are they trying to cater to people
building their own private clouds, or are they planning to start from scratch
and build an AWS competitor ?

Either plan seems like a poor one for 67B.

~~~
boulos
The former: private cloud all from one shop. Don't forget that Cloud Foundry
is sitting right there next to them ;).

------
mogungor
Yet another cloud giant. The competition is over that direction. However, this
is more to the Capex side. IBM moves to the services, Google and MS, as well.
We will see how it will become.

